

Nate Lawson's Yahoo Talk About Crypto Pitfalls For Developers - tptacek
http://www.slideshare.net/rootlabs/when-crypto-attacks-yahoo-2009

======
tptacek
Just being in the same room as a monitor with this presentation on it will
make you a smarter person.

~~~
maukdaddy
I wish it were that easy =)

